# For EVERYONE who thinks he/she is worthless



## EarthDominator (Sep 10, 2017)

I won't take much of your time, but please read through this image I came across:










Weird comparison, but please remember this. I hope you all have a nice day!


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

I only buy Bosch


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

:hug


----------



## That Random Guy (Jan 31, 2015)

*!*

:thanks


----------



## Anthony L (Nov 13, 2017)

Lol funny post that makes for a great commercial


----------



## Eternal Solitude (Jun 11, 2017)

Too bad I'm empty inside...but thank you nonetheless for the it was well intentioned platitude though.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

What's inside is most of the bad stuff though lol...


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

Anyone here has chocolate milk inside of them?


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

Ominous Indeed said:


> Anyone here has chocolate milk inside of them?


[Rummages around]Sure but it's past its expiry date, wanna risk it?


----------



## ericspade (Dec 4, 2017)

im filled with mcdonalds lol im trying to change that :grin2:


----------



## pillarsofcreation (Sep 14, 2017)

Be strong, because things will get better;
It might be stormy now, but it never rains forever.


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

*refrigerators


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

Lohikaarme said:


> [Rummages around]Sure but it's past its expiry date, wanna risk it?


Sounds very tempting now 

Especially since this was a month ago!


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

Ominous Indeed said:


> Sounds very tempting now
> 
> Especially since this was a month ago!


It's had plenty of time to ferment, so bottoms up


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

Thanks I guess.


----------



## Tetragammon (Jun 2, 2015)

And what if everyone fears and loathes what's inside? Should we feel worthless then?


----------

